# Pentair / Jandy Valve Actuators.



## Hack (Dec 21, 2010)

Anybody here have experience with Valve Actuators?  The Pentair and Jandy valve actuators control diverter (3-Way) valves to automate plumbing applications.  I want to use one, but have questions about the installation and operation of these Valve Actuators.

Anyone?  Bueller?


----------



## Speedbump (Dec 22, 2010)

I have one on my solar panels for my pool.  When I bought the package, it came with some off brand panel that worked the valve.  It was junk.  I got another one and it was junk too.  Went to the Pentair one and it's been working for years now trouble free.


----------

